# I would like to study WC



## Carbon (Mar 21, 2002)

I think Aikido and WC are the two arts that intrigue me the most. After watching the grados guy go to work on his students face lol. I like the wooden dummy things and I like how it basically finds openings and blocks and stuff. I would like to know an art that allows me to strike but also know an art that makes it so I don't know have to if I don't want to. There are not alot of school where I live. I live in Dallas, Texas. I know there are a TON in New York. I haven't found out all teh classes that UNT is going to teach but I found that they have Aikido and I am not sure what else. I would really like anyone elses input on this. I just like the way the grados guy moves in his videos and such and it seems to really develop reflexes along with hand movements. I always wanted to try one of those wooden dummy things.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 21, 2002)

Wing Chun seems very practical and effective. The one practitioner of it I knew and worked with on occasion was very impressive.

A small, simple system with a well-defined philosophy/strategy of fighting--it makes sense to me.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 21, 2002)

I trained briefly in it for a couple months, but lost contact with the instructor.  It was very interesting, and I'd love to get back into it.


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 21, 2002)

Carbon, just use a good search engine like Google.com and type in 'Wing Chun Dallas'.  You should get quite a few hits.

Also, if you're interested in Wing Chun, I would also suggest looking into Filipino Martial Arts (FMA).  Many of the same principles (sensitivity, economy of motion), but with one glaring difference: the FMA generally start you off with weapons first.

Good luck!

Cthulhu


----------



## Carbon (Mar 22, 2002)

I am an all talk kinda person though lol I say I am interested in alot of things and I do read alot about them but I am lazy and do not actually go visit the places even though I have a car and alot of spare time


----------



## fist of fury (Mar 22, 2002)

Then you'll also need to decide which leneige seems to fit you best, Wing Tsun-leung tings version, William cheugns version, Yip man,etc..


----------



## Carbon (Mar 22, 2002)

I looked at all of those and I foudn acouple of schools in denton where I will hopefully be going to college. I am thinking that I will be visiting those over the summer of my senior year or even this year if I have spare time. I am wondering does using a speed bag help you alot. I have a speed bag and I am better at it but the drills for it woudln't go all the way into the wall since they hit metal or something like a vent behind the beams we were drilling into and they are sticking out about 3/4 of an inch and it rattles alot I am wondering what I can do to remedy this?  and also I hanged my punching bag from a single beam but for some reason it rattles the entire ceiling when I hit it. So I don't know how to fix this either.


----------



## fist of fury (Mar 22, 2002)

I don't use a speed bag at this point in my training I don't see where it would help much, but there my be other WC practioners with a different opinion.


----------



## Carbon (Mar 22, 2002)

HOw do i change my belt color?


----------



## swordfighter (Mar 23, 2002)

Check out the video clip,last on this page - expert bag punching,from 1903.  


Bag punching


----------



## Richard S. (Mar 25, 2002)

any speed bag training will do wonders for endurance, rythym and speed ive trained for 9yrs and dont feel right if i cant get in at least 2hrs a week on it


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swordfighter _
> 
> *Check out the video clip,last on this page - expert bag punching,from 1903.
> 
> ...



That was...different.

Gotta give him some credit, though...that had to have taken lots of practice.

Cthulhu


----------

